# Yet another no sound problem Realtek ALC888



## BSDRich (Jun 30, 2009)

I've installed mplayer/gmplayer, it plays the audio file but no sound is coming out. mixer has no output. What else can I check?

/boot/loader.conf

```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```

kldstat

```
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   10 0xffffffff80100000 bd23e0   kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff80cd3000 230e8    snd_hda.ko
 3    2 0xffffffff80cf7000 67470    sound.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff80e22000 aa7a     fuse.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff80e2d000 5b070    radeon.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff80e89000 1161f    drm.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff80e9b000 6ea2     ntfs.ko
```

dmesg

```
pcm0: <HDA ATI R6xx HDMI PCM #0 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
hdac1: HDA Codec #0: Realtek ALC888
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm3: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #2 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
```

cat /dev/sndstat

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2007061600/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA ATI R6xx HDMI PCM #0 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:2v/0r:0v channels default)
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
pcm3: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #2 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels)
```


----------



## joel@ (Jul 1, 2009)

What version of FreeBSD are you using?


----------



## BSDRich (Jul 1, 2009)

FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 07:18:07 UTC 2009

64bit


----------



## BSDRich (Jul 1, 2009)

*I fixed it*

It seemed that pcm0 was already taken by looking at the dmesg and sndstat info below. Then I found this thread;

http://forums.freebsd.org/archive/index.php/t-4365.html

So I tried sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1 and it worked. 



How do you make the post title say [Solved] in front?


----------

